# Momma not taking to new babies?



## daniel-delarosa (Nov 22, 2011)

My doe had four babies today.  She had them NEXT to the nesting box, which I now think was too small.  She kinda made a nest next to the box so I figured she didnt want it and I took it out.  I gave her more nesting material though.  She isn't messing with the kits like I figure a new momma would.  I went out to take a peek and she is laying on the opposite side of the cage! She is a first timer, and I know they are probably doomed, but is there any way to try to get her interested in them?  I have another doe that was bread the same day that hasn't kindled yet, If she drops tonight can I put those kits with the new ones?  If they do die over night, how long till I re-breed her?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm going to assume this is your first litter. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Rabbits are different than many other animals. You may never see her with her babies. They usually only nurse a couple times a day. Other than that, they are hanging out away from their young. If they were born today, it's too early to know if she's a good mother or not. Most of the time you rarely see the mother nursing the young unless you spend a lot of time watching them. You can tell if they're getting milk by their bellies being full or skinny.

How big is your box and what type of rabbit? If it's the same size as a New Zealand, you'll want a nest box that's 18" long, 10" wide and 10" high, with the front about 6" high. 

If they all die, you can rebreed her as soon as you'd like.


----------



## brentr (Nov 22, 2011)

I second what AZ Heat has said.  Full tummies, and keeping the babies covered/warm in the nest are the signs of a good momma rabbit.  Good move giving her more nesting material, and if she has used that to improve the nest, she's off to a good start.  If she hasn't, you can help her out by making the nest a little bigger/deeper with her pulled fur and the babies nestled in the middle.

If all the kits die (for whatever reason) take away all the nesting material & the nest box - help her "abandon" the nest and forget about it.  You can then re-breed as soon as you'd like, just like AZ Heat said.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Nov 23, 2011)

Went out this morning to check on them.  Two were dead and their feet ate off.  the other two were on the wire freezing.  One I thought was dead and put him in the bucket with the other dead ones, then I seen his foot move.  It was VERY close to dieing.  I gathered them up and brought them in to warm them up.  My wife insisted that I dont return them to the momma and made me go get some milk and a bottle from the vet.  She is trying to feed them now. They have gotten a little bit down, but Im not sure if it is enough.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya, unfortunately it may be a lost litter. It is her first so giver her 2 more chances. If the 3rd time she's failed, it's time to BBQ.

I have a doe that will only keep 8 kits. She always kills all kits over that, every time. If I don't find them in time, she'll already have eaten their ears, then legs, then on to part of their bodies until they are dead. If I get them in time I can foster them over to another doe. But I usually don't see them in time and I end up disposing of a couple dead kits. Other than that her 8 kits are always healthy and strong. Some rabbits are just different. Hopefully your next litter with her will be a success.


----------

